# First time lump use - and wow



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Cowboy is garbage, try to get some wicked good or royal oak


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah... What CWM said.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 17, 2005)

I used Royal Oak tonight on some rotis. chicks. Great cook with a great taste.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

JamesB said:
			
		

> The Wally Mart in town just started carrying Royal Oak products.
> 
> They have a 2 20lb bag bundle of charcoal for $7.50 and the lump is 5.82 for a 10lb bag... Are lthese prices any good?
> 
> James.



The lump is a little on the high side, I pay 8.99 for a 20lb bag of lump


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 18, 2005)

CrazyWhiteMan said:
			
		

> JamesB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where do you get your lump here on the island? I find it every now and then at King Kullen.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2005)

Lump will last twice as long as briquettes pound for pound.I did a 145 pound whole hog last weekend with 20 pounds of Humphrey lump. It's all about fire control.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jul 21, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> ...but it costs 4x as much!


Susan: So you spend as much time as needed to pick out a perfect piece of meat to have, And then cut corners on what fuel you use? Doesn't make sense to me. I'll burn wood to coals before I use Kingsford or any briquette for that mater. BUT that's just me.


----------



## john pen (Jul 22, 2005)

I used lump for the first time on my last smoke two weeks ago. It was great. I couldnt believe the differance in the amount of ash differance from briquettes. And I also used Cowboy (on sale at the local grocers). Going to a wholesaler in Buffalo in the am for a case of peppers to make a s@#tload of abts and I know they have lump there in BIG bags...can't wait !


----------

